
Benoît B. Mandelbrot (1924-2010), Father of Fractal Geometry - mcav
http://laughingsquid.com/benoit-b-mandelbrot-1924-2010-father-of-fractal-geometry/
======
kolinko
Mandelbrot on TED:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay8OMOsf6AQ>

------
preek
The world has lost a little beauty today. A talk so incredible - at age 85,
I'm speechless.

------
est
other thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1797389>

